# Is my car completely ruined?



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys i have a serious problem.

I washed and waxed the car the other day and that night it was forecasted to be a dry night. I thought to my self that it would ok out side for the evening but to my horror i woke to find that it rained over night.

I shot out of bed and saw that my car was WET!!!! I ran outside (still in my spiderman PJ's) and checked the damage.

The bonnet, roof, doors and glass were soaked. it was ruined!! loads of little beads were everywhere (must be a sign of damage)

To make matters worse, the evil rain managed to get onto my door mirror and wheels. (if i wasnt in enough pain)

I managed to remove the water from the majority of the car but i do not know how long it has been on there for, an hour, two, maybe 8!!!

I have seen some of the threads on here lately with similar issues regarding their ruined paint work so i know you guys will be able to help me.

Is it repairable or do i need to look for a new car?

Im so stupid, why did i trust the forecast!!!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

luigi105 said:


> Guys i have a serious problem.
> 
> I washed and waxed the car the other day and that night it was forecasted to be a dry night. I thought to my self that it would ok out side for the evening but to my horror i woke to find that it rained over night.
> 
> ...


It's not April fools day again is it


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

You didnt get any grass on the paint did you? 

If you did then its a full respray im afraid

.....


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

best bet is to cover the cars paintwork in brake fluid. 
That'll removed the damage for you


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

luigi105 said:


> Guys i have a serious problem.
> 
> I washed and waxed the car the other day and that night it was forecasted to be a dry night. I thought to my self that it would ok out side for the evening but to my horror i woke to find that it rained over night.
> 
> ...


I think you will be in for a bashing on this one fella, brace yourself for the ride.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Really?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

More p taking. This doesn't normally happen til the school hols, started early this year.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> More p taking. This doesn't normally happen til the school hols, started early this year.


:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bet your well domesticated too.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe it's lack of sleep or a sign of an underlying mental problem but did I just read that right? In short you 'washed and waxed the car' and it 'rained over night' and you think it may be 'ruined'? 
No I can't of read that, I'm off to make an appointment for a psych evaluation.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> Bet your well domesticated too.


:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Rowe said:


> best bet is to cover the cars paintwork in brake fluid.
> That'll removed the damage for you


DONT!

I have visions of them running to local halfrauds and covering the car :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The beads are due to water getting under the clearcoat of the paint. You'll need a blow torch to remove them safely and effectively with no marring :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Bet your well domesticated too.


:lol: stop it! my sides are hurting.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't think the other thread was actually that bad. Seen a lot worse asked on here that gets a far better response. 

The OP has obviously given some time to post his thread with the attempt of being funny. 

Hasn't quite worked, has it?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Don't read any of the daft posts above. 

The best solution to your problem, is when the car is still wet, apply 5KG of self raising flour using a leaf blower (fill the nozzle before turning it on). This will definitely sort out the water beads.

It will also have the desired effect of protecting your paint when the Aliens arrive.

Hope this advice is of some use to you.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

From the OP point of view this could be a big hit for him, this could run up to 50 odd pages.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

samm said:


> Don't read any of the daft posts above.
> 
> The best solution to your problem, is when the car is still wet, apply 5KG of self raising flour using a leaf blower (fill the nozzle before turning it on). This will definitely sort out the water beads.
> 
> ...


:lol: sorry but I am having such a laugh at some of these comments.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I didn't think the other thread was actually that bad. Seen a lot worse asked on here that gets a far better response.
> 
> The OP has obviously given some time to post his thread with the attempt of being funny.
> 
> Hasn't quite worked, has it?


If the OP posts up a pic of him running out to the car in his Spider-Man PJs, I will salute him.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

This is what happened when it rained after i waxed mine...nothing a few touch-up pens won't sort though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> This is what happened when it rained after i waxed mine...nothing a few touch-up pens won't sort though


:doublesho how much was the repair?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> This is what happened when it rained after i waxed mine...nothing a few touch-up pens won't sort though


I have T-Cutted worse bonnets than that.........


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :doublesho how much was the repair?


Only a score, i changed the colour in the end, and went over it with it with a roller.
It's alright innit!


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

You are lucky that you managed to get the wax off, my neighbour was waxing his car on a sunny afternoon one day and out of nowhere it started raining! The rain mixed with the wax and the car exploded!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Only a score, i changed the colour in the end, and went over it with it with a roller.
> It's alright innit!


A big improvement, that should keep resale values up, you forgot to cover the badge.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> You are lucky that you managed to get the wax off, my neighbour was waxing his car on a sunny afternoon one day and out of nowhere it started raining! The rain mixed with the wax and the car exploded!!


:doublesho the OP will be **** scared now.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Clarkey-88 said:


> You are lucky that you managed to get the wax off, my neighbour was waxing his car on a sunny afternoon one day and out of nowhere it started raining! The rain mixed with the wax and the car exploded!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd say grass cuttings may have also contributed to that effect.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

luigi105 said:


> This is my car,


Well Lewis, looking at the above photos, it seems your car was ruined when it was built.......don't loose any sleep pal


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I didn't think the other thread was actually that bad. Seen a lot worse asked on here that gets a far better response.
> 
> The OP has obviously given some time to post his thread with the attempt of being funny.
> 
> Hasn't quite worked, has it?


I thought it was funny!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

djgregory said:


> You didnt get any grass on the paint did you?
> 
> If you did then its a full respray im afraid
> 
> .....


I think he's been smoking the grass


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:lol: Rain is fine, just aquablade it all off, make sure you add some grit first, speeds up the blading


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> The beads are due to water getting under the clearcoat of the paint. You'll need a blow torch to remove them safely and effectively with no marring :thumb:


Ok cool. ill go to halfords and buy one.



samm said:


> Don't read any of the daft posts above.
> 
> The best solution to your problem, is when the car is still wet, apply 5KG of self raising flour using a leaf blower (fill the nozzle before turning it on). This will definitely sort out the water beads.
> 
> ...


Will this work after the blow torch or work better before?



DJ X-Ray said:


> This is what happened when it rained after i waxed mine...nothing a few touch-up pens won't sort though





Clarkey-88 said:


> You are lucky that you managed to get the wax off, my neighbour was waxing his car on a sunny afternoon one day and out of nowhere it started raining! The rain mixed with the wax and the car exploded!!


These are what i was expecting tbh



B17BLG said:


> Well Lewis, looking at the above photos, it seems your car was ruined when it was built.......don't loose any sleep pal


 Oi you cheeky little ... lol. sold that got a golf mk5 now.



wrxsti said:


> I thought it was funny!


Finally someone with a sense of humour



Kiashuma said:


> :lol: Rain is fine, just aquablade it all off, make sure you add some grit first, speeds up the blading


All these tips are working. just waiting for the paint to cool from the blow torching now.


----------



## paddyred (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, sorry to hear about the damage. Unfortunately all paints are now water based so water will actually dissolve the paint. It is repairable but will take some work. Use a belt sander with some 60 grit paper on max speed and start sanding back. Eventually you will get back to metal. Do not fear, metal is a good sign. Once you get to the metal you can keep sanding and after you penetrate through you will find a nice, clean, new paint surface. This method is what is used on show cars and is why their paint is immaculate. I hope this helps! :thumb:


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

S63 said:


> Bet your well domesticated too.


Stop taking photos of me man!!

Last warning otherwise the suit comes of. (photos may offend people)


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

We are are in the final stage of releasing a new product for such and occasion. we have been working hard behind the scene for sometime on this problem.

[email protected]@k out for : _rain rain go away come again another day_ by CarChem, well night in your case!


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Whilst the car is still wet I would apply a coat of Poorboys Grass seed


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's not April fools day again is it





muzzer42 said:


> Really?





svended said:


> Maybe it's lack of sleep or a sign of an underlying mental problem but did I just read that right? In short you 'washed and waxed the car' and it 'rained over night' and you think it may be 'ruined'?
> No I can't of read that, I'm off to make an appointment for a psych evaluation.





sjk said:


> :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


You all need to do the following

1. let go of the mouse and keyboard
2. step away from the pc
3. walk outside
4. learn that the internet is not all serious comments.
5. take a breathe and chill.

Live a little guys. humour wont kill ya.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

stuartr said:


> Whilst the car is still wet I would apply a coat of Poorboys Grass seed


Best to do this in spring or summer?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

luigi105 said:


> You all need to do the following
> 
> 1. let go of the mouse and keyboard
> 2. step away from the pc
> ...


Yeh right bet you meant that thread


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

luigi105 said:


> You all need to do the following
> 
> 1. let go of the mouse and keyboard
> 2. step away from the pc
> ...


Obviously with my above post there is a very clear element of seriousness :thumb:


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

sjk said:


> Obviously with my above post there is a very clear element of seriousness :thumb:


:spam: haha


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Well Lewis, looking at the above photos, it seems your car was ruined when it was built.......don't loose any sleep pal


This is my current cars paintwork


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

luigi105 said:


> Best to do this in spring or summer?


Like all Poorboys products, you can use them in the sun and shade, so all seasons would give great results! :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

luigi105 said:


> This is my current cars paintwork


Not bad, I like mondeo's, especially in black! Is it the LX model? I'm thinking that it is because of the plastic wheel trims


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

luigi105 said:


> You all need to do the following
> 
> 1. let go of the mouse and keyboard
> 2. step away from the pc
> ...


Oh s**t!! It was a joke? Damn, sorry dude i totally missed it.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Not bad, I like mondeo's, especially in black! Is it the LX model? I'm thinking that it is because of the plastic wheel trims


haha each wheel has a different trim, what ever we can find in the scrappy


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

luigi105 said:


> haha *each wheel has a different trim*, what ever we can find in the scrappy


Aaaarrgghhh. That drives me crazy. I've been known to go out and buy a set of wheel trims when I regularly see a car with an odd wheel trim or a missing badge. Drives me absolutely mental.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just leave it parked under that gazebo, that should stop most of the rain getting on it.

To deal with the rest, my preferred solution is to use a big bag of table salt to soak it up. Leave it on the car and just drive off so it's a touchless solution.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

svended said:


> Aaaarrgghhh. That drives me crazy. I've been known to go out and buy a set of wheel trims when I regularly see a car with an odd wheel trim or a missing badge. Drives me absolutely mental.


well my dads address is ....

He was given this as a "temp" work car which has now lasted over 2 years. Still waiting for his new car but doubt it will come now.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

WTF :lol::lol:


----------



## mattmitt (Apr 16, 2014)

All, naff day at work and this has split my side's.....if using flour I would go with plain, but add in a little baking soda, leave in the midday Sun for few hours and watch your joy rise. Then allow to cool before apply whipped cream, otherwise known as snow foam, and a cherry to decorate.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

luigi105 said:


> This is my current cars paintwork


:O All that work and someone's put a massive scratch down the middle of it. Looks like it might have gone right through the panel, never mind the clear coat!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I love threads like this - the original post was about as funny as finding a turd in your soup, but the replies have had me rolling around in giggles. 

OP: that car has been parked far too close to the grass, will now need a full body respray.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

This thread was almost interesting ..................


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is the effect the rain had on his car.

He originally thought his car was a Gti/R32 but had to concede the rain had made it a TDI. He put TDI in later.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341079


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)




----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

For a second there I thought I was reading a post on the Splitter Scuffers Facebook page :thumb:

You might as well phone your insurance company now fella, it'll definitely be at least a cat D write-off :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> This is what happened when it rained after i waxed mine...nothing a few touch-up pens won't sort though


 Its not the worst bonnet wrap I have seen ...


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)




----------

